
Ask HN: Home finances app - viraptor
I&#x27;m looking for some good solution to looking after the home budget. I&#x27;ve checked a few apps and web services already and they all seem to be... pretty terrible :-( The are only a few features I require:<p>- ofx &#x2F; qif import<p>- recognising transfers between own accounts and cards (transfer is not an income+expense)<p>- categories (with some guessing about classification, or rules) + monthly report<p>- ability to mark a card transaction as 50%, or 100% owned by another person, so I can share a credit card and know who owes what this month<p>- Does not require sharing your bank account password (looking at you, pocket)<p>Money manager ex doesn&#x27;t do automatic classification, skrooge is weird about transfer if I import both source and destination account, gnucash is... really complex.<p>I&#x27;m still using a spreadsheet for this and it kind of works, but I&#x27;d really like a better solution.
======
shshhdhs
You Need A Budget (YNAB) is the one I've usually seen recommended on personal
finance forums. But i think their latest version switched to a subscription
service.

~~~
viraptor
Thanks, I'll check it out. Don't mind paying if it works well.

